# Sale gently used Toyota knitting machine KS 950 with ribber KR506



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello - I'm thinking about purchasing the above referenced topic. There is a post with this subject in the classified area of this website and I'm interested, but would like to hear from others before I proceed.

Thanks for your input
BJ


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope this information helps...
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/TOYOTAKnittingMachines.php


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
I just bought a 901 Toyota and it is a great machine. The 506 ribber is fantastic as it allows you to use any puchcard and get no floats. IT knits them in.
However at the knitting machine museusm the writer has both the 901 and 950 and dosen't like the 950. Since you don't have it yet, if you can get the 2 of them for very little money, you could buy it to get the ribber. There is someone on eBay who sells new 506 ribbers for $195, so you can use that as a guide. I understand she has a few left.
Do look at this site for more info.
http://www.knittingmachinemuseum.com/Toyota_950.php


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I have the above knitting machine & ribber. It doesn't have a lace carriage but have 2 small lace attachments to attach to the carriage to knit lace. You can also buy a KS901 carriage & lace carriage ( I have these 2) to use on the KS950 knitting bed.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

siewclark said:


> I have the above knitting machine & ribber. It doesn't have a lace carriage but have 2 small lace attachments to attach to the carriage to knit lace. You can also buy a KS901 carriage & lace carriage ( I have these 2) to use on the KS950 knitting bed.


Hi,
How do you like it?


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I like them as it can knit thicker yarn than the Singer/Studio knitting machines. It can do magic motif which is a special feature for Toyota. Here is a blog about it. http://clarissesmachines.blogspot.com/2006/12/toyota-ks950.html


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

siewclark said:


> I like them as it can knit thicker yarn than the Singer/Studio knitting machines. It can do magic motif which is a special feature for Toyota. Here is a blog about it. http://clarissesmachines.blogspot.com/2006/12/toyota-ks950.html


I saw it on the machine and wondered what it was. Then whn I got the machine with the manual I thought wow that is a neat feature. I bought it as it had that stitch(can't think of hte word) that automaticaly knits in the floats which I guess is double jacquard, but lets you use any card not just the ones made for double jacquard. It is a neat machine that people don't seem to know about. I think not many sold since the others were sold in Singer sewing stores but there weren't Toyota sewing stores. 
I have looked at the blog you mentioned. I am happy you like yours.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

euvid, I am happy you have this great machine. I only know the basic & has knitted some punchcard designs. I need more time to explore deeper into its capabilities.
The above blog by Clarisse, she is an expert in Toyota knitting machines. Did you join the Toyota KM yahoo group?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Not yet. But I will. I didn't know they had one. Thanks.


----------

